# Airmail26's Picks



## Airmail26 (Apr 20, 2012)

4/20/12

Today's Early Action

MLB Tampa Bay -1 1/2 Over Minnesota
MLB Houston Astros Over

Good Luck!!


http://www.airmailspicks.blogspot.com


----------



## Airmail26 (Apr 21, 2012)

Adding Philadelphia -1 1/2 Over San Diego Padres.


----------



## Airmail26 (Apr 21, 2012)

Couple of early games today

Washington -1 1/2 runs over Miami
Chicago/Cincinnati Over 8 Runs


----------



## Airmail26 (Apr 21, 2012)

Late games tonight

Colorado/Milwaukee Over 9 Runs
St. Louis -1 1/2 Over Pittsburgh


----------

